# Marshall Announces Class 5 MkII and Class 5 Head!



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

NAMM 2011: Marshall Announce Class 5 Mark II Amplifier and Class 5 Head
























Marshall have updated their flagship small tube amplifier - the Marshall Class 5 - and are now releasing a Class 5 MK2 with improved internal components, and a more home-friendly design.

The Class 5 MKII now features a "low volume" output switch - as even 5w is very loud for home use. That means, you can now

Additional internal improvements to the Class 5 have been made. Marshall have assured customers that the price rise that accompanies the transition between the Class 5 MkI and Class5 MkII is worth it as you have a more versatile amp that is built for home use, rehearsals and gigging.

Also new from Marshall in the Class 5 range - a Class 5 Head & Cab. The Marshall C5H Class 5 Head has the same features as the combo and can be paired up with a Marshall C212 2x12 cabinet or a number of other Marshall cabs

The Class 5 MKII combo, head and cabs will be available from Andertons very soon and you can preorder by clicking the links below

Marshall Class 5 MKII Valve 1x12" Combo Amplifier (coming soon)
Marshall Class 5 Head C5H (coming soon)
Marshall Class 5 2x12 Cabinet C212 (coming soon)


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

A Marshall Class 5 Head. Yes!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

So this is one of those small footprint heads? Maybe half the size of a full sized one?


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I really like the idea of a Class 5 head. I wonder if it'd be loud enough for local jams with a 2x12 cab? 

I'm lazy, my JCM800 1x12 combo is heavy. Or maybe I'm getting old. Or both.


----------



## breakfast (Jun 16, 2009)

I'll be getting that head.


----------



## jammers5 (Mar 26, 2010)

I have a class 5 combo, 2nd production run. It looks and sounds sweet! Not sure of the price of the C5 head as Marshall has upgraded some of the components so it may be in the $400-450 range. I love the combo so much , and I have a 1936 2 x 12 cabinet, so I may just buy the head too! If it comes in at $399 CDN I will definitely have one!

J5


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

dwagar said:


> I really like the idea of a Class 5 head. I wonder if it'd be loud enough for local jams with a 2x12 cab?
> 
> I'm lazy, my JCM800 1x12 combo is heavy. Or maybe I'm getting old. Or both.


Make sure that combo goes up for sale here first! Some of us aging guys still have strong backs!


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks like it hit L&M's website, it's 399$

Long & McQuade - Marshall Class 5 - 5w Head


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

L&M won't have these until the end of the month. i dont think anyone in Canada will until the end of the month.

i really wish there was a master volume on these


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

I wonder what the internal improvements are: I know a lot of folks who found that stuff inside vibrated noticeably at higher volumes.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

The vibration was fixed I believe


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

washburned said:


> I wonder what the internal improvements are: I know a lot of folks who found that stuff inside vibrated noticeably at higher volumes.


The fact that it's a head will probably help a lot, mine vibrated cause of the speaker.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Found this info - still a bit vague.




> Marshall have updated their flagship small tube amplifier - and now introduce the new Marshall Class 5 C5-01 Amplifier with a new home-friendly design.
> 
> The Class 5 MKII (which will simply be known as Marshall Class 5 from now on) now features a "low volume" output mode - as even 5w is very loud for home use. We expect that you will have the option to cut the power output so you can get saturated, high gain tones from the Class 5 without excessive volume.
> 
> ...


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I've got 2 of the first run combos. LOVE them !!!!
I never had any issue with the "vibration" noise some apparently have.
They are surprisingly loud for a 5w amp. I have gigged with mine..... one and two of them in a stereo setup. Rehearse with my band with one all the time. What a great little amp.
The head version could be another nice addition.....not too concerned about the bedroom volume switch but hopefully it will have a selectable ohmage switch. Then I can use some of my cabs with it. The combos can only run @ 16ohms.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

The official demo

[video=youtube;ulFjuNjsAvU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulFjuNjsAvU[/video]


----------

